# Game 76: Heat @ Bobcats (4/3/09 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, April 3rd, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Yakhouba Diawara
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely a must win, IMO. 

We havent played well in Charlotte in a while.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Win this and we clinch a playoff berth, which would be a big achievement.

We absolutely need to win this game, and it wont be easy. Bobcats are playing good ball lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Cool. I didnt know we were just a win away.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a feeling we're going to be smoked... I just hope Spoelstra doesn't change the rotation by putting some WINNERS in or someone's feelings may be hurt...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm living an hour away from Charlotte at the moment I should be going to this game. Couldn't be broke at a worse time.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

got a good feeling about the Cats


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I have a feeling we're going to be smoked... I just hope Spoelstra doesn't change the rotation by putting some WINNERS in or someone's feelings may be hurt...



I sure hope you're not referring to Quinn, JoEL and Diawara as 'winners'....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should be a win, I'll be very disappointed if we slip up here, considering every game counts from here onwards.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> I'm living an hour away from Charlotte at the moment I should be going to this game. Couldn't be broke at a worse time.


I'm a few hours away...went to the last game in Charlotte, but trying to save some cash and so I'm not going...

Hopefully we get Atlanta in the 1st round so that I can make the short trip


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO is terrible, get his *** off the court.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, zero effort. Just bench everyone and play the 2nd quarter team.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Something is wrong with Wade, he doesn't want to touch the ball


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO looks roughly 45 years old tonight


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Good, JO's 2nd foul, now he can go to the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I made the game thread yet forgot it was a 7pm start.

Looks like I havent missed much. 24-11 Bobcats. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333

Always good when he hits his 1st shot.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are 1 and done every possession, nobody is even close to an offensive board. And then to compound it, nobody gets back in time and the Bobcats get an easy bucket off the rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What an abysmal quarter on both ends of the floor.

****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-16 Bobcats after 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, teams just look to attack with whoever Quinn is guarding it seems.

Nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy for DJ there. My goodness.

Quinn for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What the hell is Tony talking about. "That was a good set play for Quinn to shoot it even though Augustin was all over him." No Tony, if he was all over him it was neither a good shot nor a good set play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Quin...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Quinn please get off the court


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn this help D system. I'd rather give up a contested 3ft hook by Diop then an open 3 to Felton, which its gonna be since Quinn doesnt have the speed to recover well enough.

Nice and1 by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones has got to make that shot. Great play by Quinn to get him that shot though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, some energy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's playing great so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits again. 3 pt game.

Timeout Charlotte.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our guards suck at getting through screens. Any little bump by the big and they are completely out of the play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley has had a great half, very active and playing good post defense.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good bucket by Wade, but the trend continues. Beasley is reduced to a spot up shooter with him on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a pathetic flop for Bell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade heating up a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

45-45 at the half

Awesome job by the Heat to fight back after the horrible start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a finish to the quarter!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somehow we are tied at the half.

Beasley has saved our *** with his energy. But whoever thinks he is playing good defense right now, he's not. He is getting some nice rebounds, but everytime I watch him on defense his man is wide open.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ did some solid work on defense, especially on the boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bigtime props to the bench for coming in and getting us back in the game - Beasley, Cook..hell even Quinn did a good job. Wade's heating up, JO is providing a 2nd scoring option - we can take this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Beasleys been OK on D. He's had 2 steals and a block - its not like Radmanovic and Diaw have turned it on with him guarding them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ gets the second half start. Like that move by Spo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moon getting taught a lesson.

Nice pass from Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick and1 by Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

what a shot by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is with Felton and his random spin moves out by the 3 point line?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I think Wade is going to be pissed now after those 2 missed dunks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow..damn Wade...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wallace is torching JJ 1 on 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that looked painful. Looks like UD will need stitches on that cut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Wallace is torching us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

71-67 Bobcats after 3

Gotta find a way to slow Wallace down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits the J

UD out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diop is killing us on the glass.

Great, now Beasley looks like he twisted an ankle.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, first Haslem now Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're officially screwed. No Ud. No Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We have gotten two stops in a row, only to have Diop get them 2nd chance opportunities and they've capitalized. That's so damn frustrating. Especially since its little things like that, that have been the reason why we've blown so many of these road games lately.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jesus, Diawara in? Does Spo really have to stick with the usual Wade rest when Haslem/Beasley both go to the locker room? REALLY?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Wade in Please. 

This lineup right no is so damn horrible.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL, now JO is hurt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boy that minute Wade got is really gonna make a difference...

Wow, and now JO is limping out of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Jamaal!

Nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Mario to draw that foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley back in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Luckily both Beasley and JO looked to have minor tweaks. I'm worried about Haslem though he could have easily broken something, that was a HARD hit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 33333

Great find by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333 again!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

DQ hitting some huge shots!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> DQ hitting some huge shots!


Just like old times 

Hopefully we can score a basket here after this timeout to make it a 2 possession game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> DQ hitting some huge shots!


Too bad he couldn't hit any of them the other night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is the DQ we know and love.

Need some Wade magic to close this one out on the road.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Jamario has played 6 minutes tonight!

I wonder if JJ will take over that starting SF slot for the playoffs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, nice words by the GOAT about D-Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great basket by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade feelin it, he looks like hes primed.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley shoulda shot that, he caught it in stride. Instead JO got a more awkward look.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Heat get no luck on the road...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, nice words by the GOAT about D-Wade.


What did he say? I have the Bobcats feed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley shouldve taken that J.

Felton is killin us...bah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beasley shoulda shot that, he caught it in stride. Instead JO got a more awkward look.


Yeah, and it looked like he knew it right away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> What did he say? I have the Bobcats feed.


Wade should definitely be in the running for MVP. He has to do it all for his team offensively, defensively and leadership wise. If you take him off the HEat, they're struggling to win any game but if you take Kobe and Lebron off their teams, those teams would still be pretty good.

Big shot by B-Easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Beasley!

Jo to the line.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley with 2 straight CLUTCH defensive possessions. He was put on the spot both times with Diaw and Augustin. Can we make some free throws though?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We always suck as a team from the free throw line no matter who is on the team.

JO hits 1 of 2.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We need to get Hollinger to find out how many more wins we would have if we were a good FT % team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Jermaine God!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible pass by Wade. Thankfully Jamaal controlled it. 

But now Jamal is at the line....


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Put the ball in the hands of Big Kat with the game on the line... awesome


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Free. Throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal hits 1 of 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line

Make these free throws and get the **** out the arena with a win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits both. Finally.

Heat up 5 with 19 seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diaw for 3

Wtf was Beasley doing on D there?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Still a ball game, it's never over with this team because of our poor ft shooting


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Just couldn't make it easy could we


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to the line.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Told ya. Why is Wade so TERRIBLE at ft's??????


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Dwyane.

1 of 2 at the line for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Felton was WIDE OPEN!

So lucky there.

DQ to the line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ hits both.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-92

Playoffs Clinched!

Great win after the horrible start.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Even the Bobcat's assistant coaches are blaming the ref's. I haven't seen any bad calls this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Even the Bobcat's assistant coaches are blaming the ref's. I haven't seen any bad calls this game.


It better not have been for the last foul on Wallace because that was an obvious call.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's fun and easy for other teams to take the D-Whistle route and blame everything on the refs when they lose


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> It better not have been for the last foul on Wallace because that was a blatantly obvious call.


He was saying that they get no respect and it was bad calls all game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Did Detroit suit up for Charlotte tonight? They complain about everything, and these calls are so blatant it's not even a discussion. If they had a good case i'd understand but they're complaining about jumping on backs and slashing across the arms. Pathetic. Quit crying and play ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ was HUGE tonight. 16pts, 7rbs, 4-5 from 3 and 8 big, big 4th qtr points.

He is so important to this team.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Daequan is back, we're back.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

only saw the 3rd qt. for a moment there i thought we would lose this game. So glad to go online and find out we won AND clinch the playoffs!!

now its all about playoffs positioning against Philly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> If Daequan is back, we're back.


From the Herald


> *WORKING OVERTIME*
> 
> Guard Daequan Cook vows to emerge from his shooting slump by doing what he knows best: getting up more shots. Cook has arrived three hours before tip-off of games to work alone on his shot.
> 
> ...


Link

It seems to be working of late. Hopefully he can keep this up for the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> DQ was HUGE tonight. 16pts, 7rbs, 4-5 from 3 and 8 big, big 4th qtr points.
> 
> He is so important to this team.


So refreshing to see DQ find his shot again. Here's to hoping he keeps it up. He's such a huge lift to us when he's hitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's MJ commenting on Wade and his MVP chances that they showed during tonight's broadcast on sun sports


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Post that in the MVP discussion thread.


----------

